# New to FF, 41 and TTC 1st. Very low AMH, what does it really mean?



## Leash5 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I am so glad to have found this site. I am a Canadian living in the USA for work and the "healthcare" system here is abysmal. I am so confused and don't even know where to begin. 

I am 41 and unfortunately, only now trying to conceive my first (past 4 months). I took forever to find my husband and now that I am ready for a child, I discovered I have an AMH of .16 and an FSH of 7.7. All I got from the doctor who took the tests was a note in the mail with the results and a one word scrawl: "low."

I'm confused about low AMH. Much of my web research (it's all I do every night) seems to say that many women with this have premature ovarian failure or irregular cycles? I have a regular, 28 day cycle. I show positive on an OPK every month. _*In my case, do you think the low AMH means poor quality eggs? Perhaps all are damaged?* _My day 21 blood test shows I am ovulating. I also "feel" pretty healthy, like I "should" be able to conceive! Naive, right? My BMI is 22, I eat well, I am rarely ill...

I'm scared. It says my chance of conception with these levels are 1%. I cannot afford IVF, or any intervention as it is not covered by my measly health insurance and would be around 18k for one cycle. I will have to try to conceive naturally and hope for the best, but I am already feeling defeated and my husband is very sad.

*Does anyone have any suggestions of very natural ways to improve my chances, possibly that have worked for you?*

Oh, other things:

• I have a low BBT: 95-97 at peak, but my thyroid is normal. Maybe that is a problem? My temp doesn't rise much, or for long, after ovulating but my luteal phase is still at least 12 days.
• I have a very stressful job, but I cannot afford to quit.
• I have an anxiety condition.
• I have elevated RF, mild rheumatoid arthritis (anyone know about this and conception?).

Thanks so much and good luck to you all!


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Leash, welcome to the forum   I ws just passing and saw your post and didn't want to read and run as I remember how confused I was when I started!

This forum has a wealth of knowledge and incredible support and I'm sure you'll feel a lot better after joining a few threads and sharing stories, ideas etc.

So your AMH ( anti mullerian hormone) is seen as an indicator of your egg reserve but there are different methods used to measure this and units used I think the two are p/mol  and n/mol, mine was measured in pmol but i suspect your was measured in nmol? its worth getting clarification as otherwises its like comparing apples and pears! At first glance yes your amh is quite low but there are ladies that have got pregnant on here with less. Your fsh looks good, i think they like this to be under 12.

Its an expensive route IVF but if you've only been trying for 4 months you may well conceive naturally. There are factors that can affect fertility and I know my friend has arthritis and her medication for this stopped her conceiving. The month she took a break from it she conceived so its worth checking about yours. Stress, anxiety and negative thinking are not good at all in fact can have an affect on your general well being and therefore your fertility . Obviously everyone cant just give up work but at least try to manage things so you get some down time to chill out , maybe a yoga class, mediation ( you can get apps now that help you do this even just for 10 mins a day i.e 'Headspace' or 'circle and bloom' do a cd. you could also read some books to encourage you as you seem in good health all round so you need to work on your belief. Julia Indichova wrote a book 'Iconceivable' which really helped me. Also trying to conceive ( and succeeding) was a good one - you can get it on Amazon.

Most importantly you are not alone, and as far as you know you can get pregnant ( til you find out otherwise) if you reach 6mths and haven't got pregnant it may be worth getting your tubes checked via an HSG hysterosalpingogram which is a straight forward procedure where they squirt a dye through your tubes and check they are clear.

You also aren't that old my sister conceived naturally at 41 and her second at 43 so don't lose heart! If you do decide on IVF there are various ways to finance, many ladies go for a credit card or loan and pay it up but its not for everyone. 

Good luck and i hope you get your baby soon   x


----------



## muddy paws (Apr 7, 2014)

As little whisperer pointed out in the UK we measure in pmol - my AMH is 3.29 pmol which put me at the low / very low end of the scale. 
However, like you, my FSH is under 10 and I think this counts for a lot. I responded far better to ivf stimms than I should have according to my AmH level.
I think you should look into supplements and dietary advice and try to conceive naturally for a while longer. However, don't leave it too long as low amh does indicate you might not have long left before your FSH starts to rise...
Have you looked at ivf clinics in the Uk or canada? It might be cheaper even once you take into account the flights and accommodation....
Also read up about DHEA hormone. I took it for 4 months and I'm pretty sure that is what doubled my response on my second ivf cycle... I think if we weren't doing ivf and were able to try naturally it may have helped us conceive that way too!
Xxx


----------



## Amoeba1705 (Sep 1, 2014)

In the UK I am also at the very low Amh level, anything below 5pmol is classed as very low and shouldn't really respond to Ivf stimulation; however I have just had my second embryo transfer and was told I had a great response. through tests they found I ovulate every month, but having had Ivf treatment the eggs are of poor quality.
I would try naturally for a few more months as it is possible if you are ovulating. The dye test little whisperer mentioned is crucial as there may be a blockage in the tubes. 
Support on this forum is great!


----------

